# Canadian decoration made in China ?



## aesop081 (9 Apr 2005)

I just noticed something and it had me wondering:


I got my CD 2 months ago and on the back of the box it came in it says "made in China"....

Someone please tell me that my CD wasn't manufactured in a foreign country ( a comunist country at that).......


----------



## Gunner (9 Apr 2005)

LOL!  Have you seen the General Campaign Stars?  They look like they were made with a metal press...  :


----------



## Gouki (9 Apr 2005)

Man, what isn't China involved with nowadays? They got their hands into just about everything it would seem.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 Apr 2005)

They have listening devices inside them...........


----------



## aesop081 (9 Apr 2005)

I just think its realy sad that a decoration awarded for 12 years of dedicated service ( 12 yrs of undetected crime , yes i know) to canada  may have been manufactured in a communist country that we may have to close with..........one day !!

And it looks like it was made out of plastic


----------



## Trinity (9 Apr 2005)

I hope they don't have cameras in them...  

or i'm in deep trouble......

If anyone finds a website with my exploits, please let me know!


----------



## Gouki (9 Apr 2005)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> They have listening devices inside them...........



You know as paranoid as this sounds, part of me wouldn't really be surprised?

When a country devotes a section of it's special police force to "maintaining social order and stability" (the PAP Internal Guard Corps) you really have to think exactly where they would draw the line. Especially with them gearing their military to counter Western standards.

And of course it looks like plastic.. Since when was China associated with quality? Probably a million poor kids churning these things out in some poorly ventilated factory somewhere.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (9 Apr 2005)

Did it occur to any of you that THE BOX was made in China?   :


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 Apr 2005)

Quote,
Did it occur to any of you that THE BOX was made in China?     ......are you saying it IS just the box or did you have an overwhelming desire to make us feel stupid?.......By the way, I don't need your help....... ;D


----------



## aesop081 (9 Apr 2005)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Did it occur to any of you that THE BOX was made in China?     :



Yeah Dorosh it occured to me.   No go back to playing in the band

Even if it was just the box that was made in China, it still would be kinda sad as it has a great big coat of arms printed on the lid.

But thanks for your time.....as usual you have all the answers.....in since 1987 and still a corporal hey !


----------



## Michael Dorosh (9 Apr 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Yeah Dorosh it occured to me.  No go back to playing in the band
> 
> Even if it was just the box that was made in China, it still would be kinda sad as it has a great big coat of arms printed on the lid.
> 
> But thanks for your time.....



Yes, how sad that Canada has economic ties throughout the world.

Let's see, what would prompt a military and economic power like China to lash out - by having trading partners in the world, or having none?

Wasn't the problem with Germany in the 1920s that they felt isolated politically and weak economically?

Feel free to post more isolationist claptrap if you like, but don't expect to not get called on it.   Was the car you drive made in Canada?  Or the computer you're typing on, or your shoes?  If not, then I guess it's sad you don't really care about this issue as much as you pretend.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Apr 2005)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Yes, how sad that Canada has economic ties throughout the world.
> 
> Let's see, what would prompt a military and economic power like China to lash out - by having trading partners in the world, or having none?
> 
> ...



Oh here we go with the moralistic Dorosh rethoric !

My computer was made in Japan, my car was built by GM here in canada,Most of my electronics were built in Japan actualy but i was refering to a decoration for service to canada not other bullshit that doesn't matter.  I was crying "made in canada" but you might have seen that if you weren't so quick to jump on you usual high horse.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (9 Apr 2005)

The box matters?  What a supreme insult; you should write to your MP and demand an apology.  If you need help starting a petition, let me know. 

Incidentally, we exported 4.2 billion dollars worth of good TO China in 2001.  Don't know if that included boxes for Chinese medals or not.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Apr 2005)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> The box matters?



 you have to be the biggest idiot i have ever run into......can you tell me for sure that the actual CD was not made in China ?

Thanks for piping up asshole, always a pleasure


----------



## aesop081 (9 Apr 2005)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> If you need help starting a petition, let me know.




Thats cute......


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 Apr 2005)

Gentlemen................in private, please.


----------



## Trinity (9 Apr 2005)

Why do I get the feeling this is LESS about the CD and more about previous 
anamosity in posts....????



I don't care who makes my CD as long as I get it ON or darn NEAR the 26th of April.



(edit..  beat me to it Bruce..)


----------



## Michael Dorosh (9 Apr 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Thats cute......



Not at all, there are some good sites for setting up online petitions, let me know if you're interested.  I can help with the wording, too, if you like.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Apr 2005)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Why do I get the feeling this is LESS about the CD and more about previous
> anamosity in posts....????
> 
> 
> ...



I was surprise i got mine on time actualy, i had heard stories of people waiting 2 years for theirs.



			
				Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Not at all, there are some good sites for setting up online petitions, let me know if you're interested.   I can help with the wording, too, if you like.



No thanks. Your help is neither welcomed or needed. if thats what i wanted to do, that fancy university education could handle the wording.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 Apr 2005)

That was an interesting little side-show and all, but now I'm curious, is it made in China?


----------



## Britney Spears (9 Apr 2005)

Although it hardly concerns me one way or another(never debate economics with someone of the military persuasion, heh), there does still remain a factual question: Is the manufacture of the CD in fact sourced offshore? I would think it to be rathher dicey politically, over a negligible saving in cost. 


Edit: Oops, Bruce beat me to it, but what the hey.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Apr 2005)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> That was an interesting little side-show and all, but now I'm curious, is it made in China?



Wasn't that my original intent ? I would realy like to know, couldn't find anything on Google


----------



## aesop081 (9 Apr 2005)

as well on a side note..

Does anyone here remember how cheap the Kosovo medals that were handed to roto 0 were. I remember the day they came in and it was sad. A peice of ribbon, the medalion and that was it.


----------



## Gunner (9 Apr 2005)

I have no doubt the CD is made in China if they are the lowest bidder for the contract.   I don't really care who makes it as long as it is of high quality.   I dislike wearing medals that looked like they were made from a machine press....



> i had heard stories of people waiting 2 years for theirs.



It use to be this bad and usually the result of poor unit administration.   I think it has become much better over the last five years with on-line ordering on CDs, etc.   It remains a pull system so it doesn't hurt to remind your chain of command a couple of months before you reach the magic 12, 22, 32 marks...

People scoff at the CD but I went through alot to get mine and it represents my memories of years in the military.   There weren't many of my BMT course still around when I received mine in 97!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (9 Apr 2005)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> Although it hardly concerns me one way or another(never debate economics with someone of the military persuasion, heh), there does still remain a factual question: Is the manufacture of the CD in fact sourced offshore? I would think it to be rathher dicey politically, over a negligible saving in cost.
> 
> 
> Edit: Oops, Bruce beat me to it, but what the hey.



Dicey politically?  In what way?  The Liberals weathered the storm of Canadian flags being made in China, and the country survived the swastika-bedecked Chinese Christmas crackers from a year or two ago.

How many Canadians subsidize the communist regime in Cuba every year by vacationing there?  I don't agree with it, but the girls at work have made me very aware I'm in the solid minority by suggesting they not do it.

I can't see that many people really caring if they were made in China.

What political repurcussions do you feel might occur if they were made there, and the media decided to report on it?


----------



## Britney Spears (9 Apr 2005)

> Dicey politically?  In what way?  The Liberals weathered the storm of Canadian flags being made in China, and the country survived the swastika-bedecked Chinese Christmas crackers from a year or two ago.



Well don't look at ME, You don't need to explain globalization to me, I'm all for making everything in China. Oviously not everyone shares my enlightened viewpoint, and politicians to take that into account. 

Besides, Chinese goods have a reputation of being cheaply made, deservedly or not. It would simply be good marketing to not make them there, because I don't think the small savings in cost would really be worth it. How many of them  do we need every year anyway?


----------



## aesop081 (9 Apr 2005)

This is one rare time where i will agree with you Dorosh.

I don't think there would be much of a public reaction.   For me it was more of a personal issue.   In the time i served to receive my CD i have been trough alot and i have lots a few freinds.   I have had the unfortunate pleasure of comming close to losing life and limbs on a few occasions and my family suffred greatly for my miliatry service to the point where i ended up divorced.   I just beleive that a decoration for one's service to canada should be made here not by some second rate contractor ia far far away land.

How do you think the americans would react if the MOH was made in china ?   Or the britts if the VC was made in China ?

Just a thought


----------



## Michael Dorosh (9 Apr 2005)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> Well don't look at ME, You don't need to explain globalization to me, I'm all for making everything in China. Oviously not everyone shares my enlightened viewpoint, and politicians to take that into account.
> 
> Besides, Chinese goods have a reputation of being cheaply made, deservedly or not. It would simply be good marketing to not make them there, because I don't think the small savings in cost would really be worth it. How many of them  do we need every year anyway?



I wasn't explaining globalization, I was just saying, the government has already weathered this kind of storm before (ie "Canadian" stuff being made offshore.)  Lately, I think (or hope) the governing party has bigger things to worry about.

If you build the LSVW in BC, despite the costs and poor quality of the product, just to keep the project "all-Canadian", you're damned.  Then you're damned if you get medal boxes made off shore.  The medal box that sits in your dresser.  Granted, its better than getting it in the mail like they did the CPSM for some people, but really, if they can save a buck on something no one will ever see....go for it.


----------



## Steel Badger (9 Apr 2005)

Spycams in CD...

Who said it's the Chinese...........BLAME THE LIBERALS


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 Apr 2005)

Then while I was in the washroom the CD was gone when I got back........


----------



## Infanteer (9 Apr 2005)

Wow, this thread is one big Seinfeld episode....


----------



## 1feral1 (9 Apr 2005)

I got my 'shyte nickel' back in 1988, and I still have the box, but it does not say where it was made. I am sure these medals are made in Canada, but who knows about todays minatures. The full size ribbon I am told is made in the UK???

Personally, I don't really have anything agaisnt Communist Chinese people, but I really hate buying things made in China (I think of underpaid people, working 16 hr days and 6 or 7 days a week in a sweatshop environment), and I view the whole Chinese economy as being corrupt beyond all belief. 

If I have the chance, I'd rather pay a few extra bucks to support my own country's trade (or that of a western nation), and to be honest to support my own country's jobs, not theirs.

I certainlly hope this   is another urban legend about PRC made CDs.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Trinity (10 Apr 2005)

The offical answer is....

They are made in Canada

I asked a good source who makes reproductions...  and
he/she... makes them in China and they make them perfectly.

So.. CD's are apparently made in Canada.
The box ?? China..  Dunno..

Why am I even in this thread... it scares me.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (10 Apr 2005)

There we have it - asked and answered.  Locked.


----------



## Infanteer (10 Apr 2005)

Whew, I can go to bed now....


----------

